# Safe Floor cost?



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Can anyone give me a general idea of what it costs to have Safe Floor put in? I've got old carpet on the fishing deck, sides, and gunnels of my 21 foot Kenner that needs replacing. Is this a $500+/- job, $1000+/- job, or more?


----------



## onlythehuman (Aug 18, 2005)

*Safe floor*

I had one put in my 22' Blue Wave for around 600$. I like it. It is easy on the feet, no slipping and no loud noises when dropping stuff on the deck.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

$400 for 18'. Depends on your deck and preparation they have to do. Mine was a clean install.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Love that stuff! My buddy had it put in his 22' Triton and it ran him around $800 maybe even a tad over but thats because of all the storage hatches. 

Bobber's right...if it's a clean install, it won't be as much.

You'll notice to that your boat doesn't get as hot, which is awesome this time of year. I guess because it eliminates the glare. Also, good on the feet and easy to clean. 

-SA


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank you! Right in my budget range. Just a few other doo dads, and my Kenner conversion should be ready to get started.


----------



## rutro (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey howdy Txpitdog,

I just got through redoing a '89 21' Kenner tunnel hull myself. Not sure what Safe Floor is but it sounds awfull expensive. I did mine with Skid-No-More. It's an Evercoat Product and they make lots of fiberglass resin ect. Here's a link to their product page, http://www.evercoat.com/productDetail.aspx?pID=167.
This is the second boat I've used it on and it's pretty near bullit prufe. I used 2gal. on the Kenner and applied it myself, it's $41.39 a gal right now at BoatFix.com, you can brush or roll it on. It can also be tinted with resin die or mixed with exterior grade latex at 2:1, I use white latex and it'll dang near blind ya on a sunny day. Just a thought.......


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

I think Safefloor is about $9.00 a sq.ft. last time I check with ED. 

Jimmy


----------



## captaincoach (Jul 11, 2009)

*capt.coach*

*Got mine done by Ed Fowler(Pearland) safefloor.com, somewhere around 11 or 12 dollars per square foot, he will probably come to you to put it on, good guy, guaranteed work, best thing I have done to the deck of my boat,22' Gulfcoast.......non slip, easy to clean(easier than your fiberglas), has a little cushion to it(helps legs), doesn't get as hot as fiberglas in the sun........*


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL Kresta's boats advertises Safefloor in their Clute shop, I had my boat in to get repowered and asked about it and they told me $1000/boat flat rate. That didnt sound right at the time and DEF scared me off. Thats too bad if its not the case b/c I've told a few people what Kresta's told me and I def would have had it done a LONG time ago if I had known. But now I got a kid on the way...


----------



## rutro (Mar 24, 2009)

For $11 or $12 a sqf sounds like the price for building a new house. Did I mention that the Skid-no-More is non-slip, easy to clean and also has ground up rubber in it? I know for a fact it makes my decks cooler and quiter. I'm going to attach a couple of pics. I bought this Kenner from a guide in Port A and when he saw how well it came out after I had it for the summer he kind'a acted like he was sorry for letting it go........


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Have Ed Harper of Safe-Floor give you a quote.It's on of the best investments you can do to your rig.Plus he does custom colors and designs and it looks 100% better than the Skid-No-More ....IMHO


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Ed did mine and I love it! Even if it cost $1000.00 I'd do it again.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Reel Bender said:


> Ed did mine and I love it! Even if it cost $1000.00 I'd do it again.


Roger That ! My next 26 Southshore will have it in her before she ever hits the water.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Ed's a great guy with a top-notch product and a great company to install it. He did an old refab boat for me that came out perfect! He'll definitely be doing my new (to me) boat in the coming weeks.


----------



## rutro (Mar 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd let someone know ther are other options, when you're on a fixed income (retired) those $1000 dollar bills are sometimes scarce as hens teeth.........sad_smiles


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Safe Floor is a great product but from what I recall it can't be applied on a vertical surface?? I used Durabak and did it myself but it's not exactly cheap at $140+ a gallon. If I had it to do over I would probably go with SafeFloor.


----------



## woodlandsffparamedic (Oct 17, 2014)

For those of you that had it done, was it worth it? Thinking of getting my 21 sailfish done!


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

What about Seadeck is it even more expensive it looks factory


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

SafeFloor and a PowerPole are two of the best things I added to my boat. I have a back problem and a day of beating around the bay would make my back hurt for two days. SafeFloor took care of that. It looks good too!


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

rutro said:


> Just thought I'd let someone know ther are other options, when you're on a fixed income (retired) those $1000 dollar bills are sometimes scarce as hens teeth.........sad_smiles


Rutro - that looks good and for the fraction of the price, i too got myself some of that, going to do it when the cold comes through. Did you roll it on or brush it?


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayman said:


> SafeFloor and a PowerPole are two of the best things I added to my boat. I have a back problem and a day of beating around the bay would make my back hurt for two days. SafeFloor took care of that. It looks good too!


Bayman, how much did that run you? I've got that same boat. PM me if you'd prefer. Thanks!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

My 20' pathfinder cost me $1700 two years ago. No lube was used when I paid. Lol. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You fellows may laugh, but this is a legit question. Due to fused lumbar, my back is shot and the fear of slipping and falling is great. Some boats I can't even enjoy because I am scared of slipping. My current rig has carpet, but is 20+ years old. Some seat bases (ID of hole in bases) are getting worn and need work this winter, so I will replace seat bases and flooring at the same time. Can Safe Floor compete with carpet safety wise? Even if at the dock I have to use a scrub brush to get slime out of the carpet, at least I feel safe on it. Just how good is Safe Floor safety wise compared to carpet?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You fellows may laugh, but this is a legit question. Due to fused lumbar, my back is shot and the fear of slipping and falling is great. Some boats I can't even enjoy because I am scared of slipping. My current rig has carpet, but is 20+ years old. Some seat bases (ID of hole in bases) are getting worn and need work this winter, so I will replace seat bases and flooring at the same time. Can Safe Floor compete with carpet safety wise? Even if at the dock I have to use a scrub brush to get slime out of the carpet, at least I feel safe on it. Just how good is Safe Floor safety wise compared to carpet?


I would say its about the same if not better. All it is is rubber and glue mixed then slapped on your deck. It should actually help your back by dampening your feet on the floor from some of those pounding back breaking waves we get here in Galveston on a windy day.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You fellows may laugh, but this is a legit question. Due to fused lumbar, my back is shot and the fear of slipping and falling is great. Some boats I can't even enjoy because I am scared of slipping. My current rig has carpet, but is 20+ years old. Some seat bases (ID of hole in bases) are getting worn and need work this winter, so I will replace seat bases and flooring at the same time. Can Safe Floor compete with carpet safety wise? Even if at the dock I have to use a scrub brush to get slime out of the carpet, at least I feel safe on it. Just how good is Safe Floor safety wise compared to carpet?


carpet and safe floor isn't even close. Safe floor provides more stability and softens boat ride. I see much improved fatigue then I did without it. Carpet provides grip but doesn't soften anything.


----------

